# Planted Aquarium IRC Chat



## Pyro

Hey guys, hopefully this is the right place to post this. I've been away from APC for a bit, but just began browsing and posting recently again. I know awhile back we had our own IRC channel that was occupied by regulars. There hasn't been one for awhile, so I just wanted to share one that exists. It's non-website specific but there are a handful of APC regulars that lurk there. Discussion is planted tanks most of the time as the chatroom name would indicate, but of course there's some shooting the breeze too.

The one good part about chatting with people and getting to know them is the free stuff.  So if coming in and getting to know some of your fellow APCers isn't enough incentive, lots of shrimp and plants are shared! We have our own group of channel ops, but if any of the APC mods/admins want to get in on the action, just let me know and I'll set it up for you.

*The IRC info is as follows:*

server: irc.chatspike.net
channel: #ptchat

The easiest way to connect however, is *via mibbit*
http://www.mibbit.com/chat/?server=irc.chatspike.net&channel=#ptchat
Simply type in your desired nickname, hit connect, and you're there! Brilliant!

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## fish-aholic

I'm in the chat alot and I can say that it truly is a great place to get immediate answers and help, and a place to often score some freebies. Come check it out, there are a few really nice regulars there!


----------



## Zapins

Great find Pyro!! Hopefully a moderator can make this a sticky.

I'm downloading mIRC as we speak. I'll see you in the chat soon


----------



## bgzbgz

The chat is awesome!


----------



## danakin

I don't like mIRC as much as Pidgin for IRC, since Pidgin is a multi-client. Great getting to know some of the folks in the room!


----------



## Zapins

more members more members!!! Come come come!!


----------



## Zapins

Bump! 

Come chat! Its easy to set it up!


----------



## bgzbgz

Anyone there?


----------



## Pyro

Maybe.


----------



## bgzbgz

Damn that was fast. That pyro, he is like a machine.


----------



## dmastin

This is easy. Chat live with APC folks using your browser! I was a bit intimidated as I thought I'd have to install an IRC program. Not so. Up and running in three seconds via browser. See link in first post. Cool!


----------



## bgzbgz

There is a way to get in from the chatspike site anyone know how?


----------



## dmastin

dunno what chatspike is sorry


----------



## bgzbgz

Chatspike is the name of the irc server, here I found the link: http://www.chatspike.net/?p=javairc
If you want to use it enter the name you want to use in the chat and put #ptchat as the channel. By the way this is just an alternative way to get into the same chatroom.


----------



## Zapins

Come on people! Lets get chatting!


----------



## vancat

Zap
I just did, nobody home.
7:54 am


----------



## Zapins

Try in the afternoon. Most people aren't on so early in the am


----------



## Philosophos

You know, having a peak hour or two scheduled time would be nice. Leave the chat open for any time, but pick say two sessions a day, or even once or twice a week, where everyone tries to get on. Direct chat sure beats message boards if you're trying to pick the brain of one person, or solve one issue in particular.

-Philosophos


----------



## hariom

sweet. just what i was looking for!!!


----------



## Zapins

How about 8 pm eastern time we all meet in the chat?


----------



## bgzbgz

Yes most people usually come on around evening/night time like 8-12 I'd say.


----------



## Philosophos

8 EST isn't great for me, but I'd be able to pop in occasionally. Opened up between 8 and 12 for peak chat would work great if there's enough people around to keep things rolling.

-Philosophos


----------



## Akaizhar

Just joined up!


----------



## Tu13es

Nice, I'll be in it from now on.


----------



## Crispino Ramos

Your inbox is full - here's the message:

*I'll give you a handful of HM and 3 stems of Blyxa japonica - FREE! *:smokin:


----------



## murdocmason

joined =)


----------



## belladee

Im there


----------



## Zapins

We just got another member from PT (Lymore)

More more more!


----------



## Lymore

Hi 

The mibbit doesn't work for me... and I can't get on my laptop that has mIRC on it (


----------



## Zapins

mibbit link is now fixed.

Just click this link and type your user name, then wait. You will be logged in and can chat with us all. Its so simple.

http://tinyurl.com/yjm2255


----------



## TarantulaGuy

Bumpity Bumpity bump.


----------



## PeterE

Cool! I joined!


----------



## PeterE

I just was on at 5:44 eastern time, and nobody was there. Is everybody still on?


----------



## bgzbgz

The original link in the first post doesnt work right... 
Try this one: http://tinyurl.com/yjm2255
There should always be someone on.


----------



## Zapins

Come chat! Its fun and easy! Hooraa!!


----------



## PeterE

I just know I am doing something wrong. I go to the link above, type in a username, and then type in something down in the box at the bottom, and hit "enter." So far, I have not seen any posts by users, but it says that the topic was set by epicfish in February, so I don't know.


----------



## bgzbgz

You were doing everything right, we just havent changed the channel topic in a while.
Come chat  http://tinyurl.com/yjm2255


----------



## jmowbray

Thanks for the help ptchat....free bump


----------



## foofooree

Hopefully this doesn't go downhill as it always seems too...


----------



## TarantulaGuy

Bump! Come chat with us!


----------

